# Weekly Photo Challenge #16 for Week of 11/1/15



## wvdawg (Oct 31, 2015)

This week's theme is - OUT THE WINDOW - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm havin fun with this one just cause it how I take a bunch of the shots you see " Out the Window" so I got this one and plus a bunch more that I'll post later


----------



## carver (Nov 1, 2015)

Great shot Mike,now to try and find a shot


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Didn't think you would have any problems this week Mike!  Nice shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 3, 2015)

*Back to St. Simons*

Meetings the past three days at the King & Prince.  This was my view out my window.


----------



## Batgirl (Nov 6, 2015)

Taken yesterday on the way home from work.  Don't worry, I didn't take the picture while driving.


----------



## carver (Nov 7, 2015)

*Out the window*

of the storm door,my son's dog Sully


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 7, 2015)

Seen enough of that wet stuff Batgirl - good capture though!
Pretty pup looking in the window Jerry!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 8, 2015)

A pic outside of my place looking in.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks like you been busy!  Looking forward to some finished shots!


----------

